# Need lucky duck replacement motor



## jmayerl (Mar 21, 2007)

I am lookng for an aftermarket or direct from manufacturer replacement for my lucky. I have gone thru 3 motors in 5 years and am sick of paying $35+ from expidite. They say there is nothing wrong with their motors which is fine because I'm hard on them but sick of putting out the cash. There has to be a place that has them for half that.


----------



## jmayerl (Mar 21, 2007)

Anybody?


----------



## shiawassee_kid (Oct 28, 2005)

just an FYI, if your burning out motors most likely running in heavy wind days. thats what burns them up. not trying to pick fight...just letting you know. If you have 20-30mph day and run mojo/lucky all day, your looking to toast the motor.


----------



## huntfever (Feb 28, 2009)

Here is a thread that talks about where to get the new motors

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... ight=motor


----------



## jmayerl (Mar 21, 2007)

unfortuatly that link only shows where to get the same $35 motors, I am hoping someone has something direct from the motor company or an aftermarket maker

My lucky has a remote that I use so it only runs when ducks are around, maybe 20 minutes per hunt or 5 hours per year, which is about what I get out of each motor is a year.


----------

